
Golang OOP: Go, the Object-Oriented Way – Toptal - kevin_bloch
https://www.toptal.com/go/golang-oop-tutorial
======
verdverm
Please, no, just no. Write go the way it was intended. OOP is not the right
frame of mind

How does the author make a blanket claim that this results in faster code,
there are zero benchmarks presented

-1 TopTal for letting this get published

